
How to Know If You’re Cheating - colinprince
http://whatever.scalzi.com/2011/06/08/how-to-know-if-youre-cheating/
======
kevruger
If you're not cheating, you're losing!

~~~
chad_oliver
No, if you're cheating then you're loosing. Relationships are based on trust,
and if trust disappears then so will your relationship.

